# Scrambled eggs



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I wanted eggs on toast last weekend and can remember something someone said about scrambling eggs with the steam wand .

Have we had this disscussion before ? I am sure some people have commented on how they have made scrambled eggs with the steam wand of thier beloved coffee machine.

Can someone please confirm they have actually done this with no ill effect to thier machine and are thier any precautions I should observe before attempting this.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I've done this. You need to clean the wand quickly, and you should also stop steaming the eggs before they are ready, as they continue to cook for a while. I posted about it on the Londinium forum

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/46-picture-thread-what-else-do-you-make-with-l1/page-2-dp1


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm sure Heston Blumenthal regularly bangs em out on his Sage.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

But why?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

We used to use this method in hotels, back in the 80's. We used the steam wand on the "still" It works no better than conventional methods and is a complete bastard to get the dried egg off the wand! You have to be careful, as I seem to remember the egg would sometimes get a green tinge to it.(maybe this was because the chrome can off the wand to reveal a copper tube)

My preferred method, which also seems the quickest and cleanest method, is the microwave but alas we did not have microwaves then


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Never, never, never do this.

Remember after steaming the steam wand creates suction & you can easily draw egg into the boiler.

We had a clear policy about kitchen staff not doing this in our coffee houses.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> But why?


Scrambled eggs are yummy, coffee machine is always on for breakfast , and microwave has been relegated to the corner of the kitchen where there is no power and to make room for the Jolly Rocket.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Never, never, never do this.
> 
> Remember after steaming the steam wand creates suction & you can easily draw egg into the boiler.
> 
> We had a clear policy about kitchen staff not doing this in our coffee houses.


Thanks Ron , although I would love to give this a go if it endangers my precious at all i will stick to cornflakes


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

microwave egg tastes different to a good stove scramble but it certainly easier. I still microwave every day as a large egg takes 40 secs but at the weekend I always go for a proper scrambo using a pan!

I'm with Ron about the risks of drawing egg up the wand and egg is one thing you really dont want to come into contact with 24 hours after it was cooked....


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

this is just wrong!









ffs crack 3 eggs into a hot pan, swirls around for 30 seconds, devour.

Also, milk in scrambled eggs


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like a really bad idea....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Do not under ANY circumstances do this.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

> crack 3 eggs into a hot pan, swirls around for 30 seconds, devour.


^ I think that is called omelette


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

When you cut off the steam wand you close a valve not far up steam wand. The contraction as the air cools is minimal, and clearly you would purge anyway, or even leave the steam running as you removed it from the egg.

Sure, its fairly pointless, and likely no better than doing them on the hob. But in principle there is little to worry about from doing it every now and then.

It's probably about as advisable as grinding star anise in your EK


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally I use coffee making kit for making coffee and other kit for other stuff - the only exception perhaps being cooking bacon and eggs on the bonnet of a Land Rover in the Gulf in 1990!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Seems you can poach an egg


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I suppose one could combine the coffee and the egg in some way...

f'get about the scrambly... which BTW should be eggs, butter, salt and pepper and nothing else! (my opinion of course)...

And go for this...

http://mykitchenaffair.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/vietnamese-egg-coffee-ca-phe-trung.html


----------



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

A roller coaster thread from something so simple! Cracking! Sorry:act-up:


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

Often described as the best eggs in the world, Bill Granger's are more of a multi layered folded omelette, but are quick, delicious and superbly unhealthy!

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1720/perfect-scrambled-eggs


----------

